# Problemas con el amplificador del integrado LA4440



## einsten (Oct 24, 2011)

Bueno les cuento, un amigo me dio un diagrama de un amplificador con el intgrado LA4440 pero cuando lo armé surguio un problema, al momento de subirle el volumen se distorsionaba por completo; bueno  cuento con el diagrama ahora pero me gustaría que alguien me diga por que sucede algo o que alguien me muestre un diagrama con este integrado por favor.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 24, 2011)

En que configuración lo armaste, en estereo o en puente. Tu fuente esta integrado muy cerca del integrado. Cual el el voltaje de alimentacion. Y el Ohmiaje de tus parlantes. Tienes algun instrumento de medida.....etc.


----------



## einsten (Oct 24, 2011)

Bueno te digo que soy nuevo en éste foro y no se mucho de electrónica y nose en que está armado en puente o en estéreo y la fuente de alimentación está lejos del integrado......  Y los parlante son de 8Ω y Me puedes explicar sobre como se si está instalado como puente o estéreo


----------



## zopilote (Oct 24, 2011)

Tienes que tener el manual del fabricante, este te muestra las dos maneras en que puedes emplearlo, esta en pdf lo abres y puedes acceder a toda su información.


----------



## einsten (Nov 26, 2011)

bueno harme el amplificador en puente ya que entrega 19w .... pero suena muy agudo y tambien cometi un error porque las dos resistencia que va con los dos condensador en serie y a la salida del parlante es de 4,7ohmios y yo le puse de 4,7k diganme en que afecta y que sugieren lo cambio o no ...


----------



## zopilote (Nov 27, 2011)

Esos cambios no deberian afectar demasiado el sonido, yo coloque alguna vez el de 4k7 en vez del 4R7 y no hubo cambio de tonalidad, puedes decirme cuando inyectas audio, esta pasa atravéz de algún condensador.


----------



## einsten (Nov 27, 2011)

Bueno no le puse ningún codensador en la entrada del amplificador,pero en la salida le puse uno de 470uf experimente con otros valores más pero disminuía el sonido y salía muy agudo,También coloque una resistencia de 1k en masa y el pin número 7 porque te preguntarás. Es que primero no funcionaba y distorcinaba al amplificaban así que experimente y esa resistencia daba buenos resultados y no distorciona. En la entrada de audio conecte un micrófono dimamico pero se escuhaba muy bajo y di todo el volumen.



No tendrás algún diagrama de un control de graves y agudos pasivo..bueno el transformador que use lo saque de un radio y creo que es de 15v alterna bueno nose muy bien por que el multitester que tenía se quebro de la pantalla y no puedo ver su voltaje. Y tampoco se cuantos amperios tiene .el amplificador funciona con 1.5A  y el transformador es de demaciados amperios puede afecta el amplificador .los diodos son de 3amperios eso en que puede afectarlo. No sabrás como medir los amperios del transfórmador


----------



## zopilote (Nov 27, 2011)

Puedo postearte el preamplificador pero en estoy ocupadisimo estos dias, si me esperas puedo postearlo.
El transformador esta bien y ese integrado aguanta hasta 20V pero solo a 8 ohmios o 16 ohmios.


----------



## einsten (Nov 27, 2011)

Bueno esperares para que me pases el preamplificador y si tienes un control de bajos y agudo te agradecería mucho . El integrado aguanta hasta 18v lo he probado con a maximo volumen y funciona bacan pero el problema es que sale en algunas canciones el sonido muy agudo. Creo que es mejor ponerle un control de graves y agudos no crees



El amplificador es para parlante de 4 Ω pero yo le pongo de 8 creo que le baja potencia según lo que leídos en otros temas..... Una pregunta si un circuito o amplificador le pongo mayor corriente mayor de la está diseñada puede malograrlo .... Lei en una página que decía que si le pones 10amperios a aún circuito mientras éste trabaja con 1amperio sólo tomara con el que trabaja ..en cambio le pones a un circuito un voltaje de 10 mientras que el circuito trabaja con 1v entonces lo quemaras ...es eso cierto


----------



## pandacba (Nov 27, 2011)

Cuando se conectan dos cosas hay que saber si ambas son compatibles o no.

Por ejemplo tienes tu equipo de gran marca, y como hace la mayoria para que leer el mannual eso es para "tontos" , total quien no sabe instalar un equipo lo instalas y oh no pada nada no funciona.....

La linea de tu ciudad es de 220Vac y el equipo estaba setaeado en 110Vac, lo has............ de una!!!


De igual modo ocure al conectar partes de auido hay que conocer las caracteristicas de cada una de ellas.

Un microfono de baja impedancia tipicamente 600 ohm a 1K entregan señales por debajo del mV, uno de alta impedancia(tipicamente47K) entrega unos 200mV..........

Un amplificador tiene algo que se conoce como sensibilidad, y eso esta en la hoja de datos por lo general y nos indica la màxima señal admisible para que de la potencia espeicificada dentro de sus paràmetros,


supon una sensibilidad de 440mV y le conectas un mic que solo da entre 2mV y 200mV, en el mejor de los casos no llegas nunca a la máxima potencia por más que el potenciometro este al màximo...........

Si quieres colocar la señal de un mp3 te saturarara ya que su salida entrega varios volts


----------



## einsten (Nov 27, 2011)

Bueno eso lo desconocía y la salida del dvd de cuánto es en mv y si superamos esos parámetros hay riegos de que se queme ....y que me dices de los amplificadores que conectan la saliida a una entrada amplificador de potencia. Y preamplificador para micrófono electr cuánto tiene en mv


----------



## livejuan (Nov 28, 2011)

fijate bien amigo, si conectas la salida de un amplificador a la entrada de microfono de una mezcladora o a otro amplificador vas a sobrecarguar al preamplificador, si le vajas el volumen se amplificaria los ruidos de fondo. en ese caso deberias de usar un divisor hecho a base de dos resistencias o usar un potenciometro. En el asunto del aplificador que armaste, debes de conectar un capacitor electrolitico de al menos 1000mf en serie con el altavoz; ya que si le pones uno menor a eso el sonido tiende a ser agudo.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

Donde viste eso de conectar amplificadores a la entrada de un amplificador? si te refieres a los equipos para autos que no es lo mismo que un equipo normal, estos tienen dos entradas, una de alta impedancia, que es lo normal y una de baja impedancia que adapta las impedancias y las señales y tiene un control de nivel para ajustar hasta el punto que a máxima señal no se sature, pero estamos hablando de un hámbito, donde por su naturaleza una distorción del 10% es aceptable.


Antes de tomar nota, deberias interiorizarte más y no su poner, porque terminaras haciendo mal las cosas.

Los micrófonos electrect varian de unos a otros, habria que ubicar marca y modelo y ver los datos del fabricante


----------



## einsten (Nov 28, 2011)

bueno eso de poner un amplificador sobre otro lo vi en un baile donde el señor coloca el amplificador a otro pero creo que uno era un amplificador y el otro es uno que lo llaman poderes bueno no se como funciona ...deberia de tener algun otro circuito distinto a los amplificador creo


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

se cometen muchas atrocidades de todo tipo, lo lógico es fuente de de señal al amplificador correctametne adaptado, eso es correcto el resto es cualquier cosa


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2011)

a  su amable consideracion, saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Dic 1, 2011)

te dejo este esquema con control de tonos y volumen, balance


----------



## richard electro (Mar 8, 2017)

Hola , he armado un amplificador con el IC LA4440 configuración en puente (mono) , entrega casi 20 w, la fuente la he hecho con dos transformadores conectados en paralelo que me dan un total de 12 v a 3 A , la rectificación la he hecho simple con diodos 1N4007 y un capacitor de 2200 nf electrolítico , pero a la hora de conectarlo me introduce un zumbido extraño.

¿Cómo puedo eliminar éste ruido?

En algunos sitios he leido que se deben conectar a la carcasa metálica todas las masas incluida la salida del amplificador pero éste es mono ya que trabaja en puente , quisiera saber si puedo conectar una de las salidas del audio a masa, lo he probado pero lo que conseguí fue quemar el integrado , quisiera saber si se puede hacer de otra forma ésto o que hago para eliminar el ruido que no es para nada agradable.

También le coloqué un ventilador de PC de 12V a 18 mA para la refrigeración del integrado , en un sitio encontré una imagen en la que le colocaban una resistencia de 33 ohms a 1 W y un capacitor , se los puse pero el problema no paró , al contrario metía mas zumbido ,  los transformadores están cerca del amplificador por el espacio , porque quiero hacerlo lo mas compacto posible. ¿ Que puedo hacer para eliminar ese zumbido ... ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2017)

Si los transformadores no son idénticos = problemas 

Transformadores pegados al amplificador = problemas

Amplificador en puente , una salida a masa = fuego

Ventilador = ruido electrico


¿ Fotos ? ¿Cómo *subo* imágenes y archivos?


----------



## miguelus (Mar 9, 2017)

Buenos días richard electro.

Comentas que la Rectificación es simple con un Condensador de 2200nF   supongo que has querido decir 2200µF

Pon un Rectificador tipo Puente y eleva el valor del Condensador a 4700µF

Como comenta DOSMETROS, si pretendes poner dos Transformadores en paralelo, estos han de ser idénticos, para probar deja solo un Transformar y  a ver  qué pasa.

En los Amplificadores tipo Puente no puedes poner ninguna de las salidas a masa.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2017)

No le mientas Miguelus  , *SI* puede ponerla a masa si está dispuesto a comprar un integrado nuevo cada vez  jajaja


----------



## zopilote (Mar 9, 2017)

El ruido que se escucha en tu amplificador es generalmente de las corrientes generadas por la fuente de alimentacion AC/DC, y si conectas un ventilador el ruido se incrementa.
  Una forma de darse cuenta es conectar tu amplificador a una bateria, y veras que todo el ruido se va, pero si el ruido sigue allí es por que el diseño de la placa es deficiente (fuente rectificadora muy cerca, condesadores usados, transformador sin aislamiento [fugas electricas y magneticas] y el diseño en si de la pcb).
 Lo primero es quitar el ventilador y buscar en su lugar un disipador adecuado (no exagerar), mover de lugar el cable de GND a otra posición para experimentar, hacer una fuente puente, con condensadores ceramicos para suprimir el ruido, usar un chasis metalico (evita las radiaciones magneticas) y otras cosas  lo comentare si recuerdo.
Suerte.


----------



## richard electro (Mar 9, 2017)

gracias pero lo que comentabas de aislar los transformadores como lo ago ,  como les comente el amplificador consume 3 A asi que conecte los transformadores en paralelo si uso solo uno de 2 A este me exigirá corriente y se calentara el transformador asta quemarse. mi única solución es quitar los transformadores y ponerlos lejos del amplificador o que puedo hacer


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 9, 2017)

richard electro dijo:


> gracias pero lo que comentabas de aislar los transformadores como lo ago ,  como les comente el amplificador consume 3 A asi que conecte los transformadores en paralelo si uso solo uno de 2 A este me exigirá corriente y se calentara el transformador asta quemarse. mi única solución es quitar los transformadores y ponerlos lejos del amplificador o que puedo hacer



Y dale con Pernía!!!
El ampli consume lo que necesita y va a chupar 3 Amp si lo pones al mango todo el tiempo...

No se de donde sacan las ideas estos chicos, pero seguro que no de un libro.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 9, 2017)

Seguro que de algo hay que vivir, he reparado varios tipos que emplean el LA4440 y en muchos casos usan  una fuente alejada del amplificador (un bobinado separado para el ventilador si tuviera), los muy genios usan el integrado arriba de los 18Vdc, los he medido hasta los 22V, pienso que lo prueban solo para venderlo por que ha ese voltaje largan una buena potencia (el aluminio que usan es generoso) pero por eso lo traen  para repararlo, lo de la corriente que consume por diseño son 3A pero como nunca se utiliza en su totalidad dicha potencia  36W (12Vx3A) es mejor colocarle uno de 1.5A es mas que suficiente  para dicho integrado (el de 3 para un stereo,usa un amperimetro y suspira). Como lo usan para parlantes amplificados, usan mucha madera (y si tienes un transmisor cercano escuchas musica de fondo) y en algunos casos no tiene pcb, todo esta soldado tipo años 70, es una verguenza lo que venden.


----------



## neutro (Jun 2, 2018)

Chicos no tienen el pcb del la4440 en modo bridge porfavor. Tengo 4 tirados si uso y empolvados. Le agradeceria mucho


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

Circuito amplificador modo Puente 19W con LA4440 - EnigmaTeam v5.0


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2018)

Es tan simple que hasta se puede hacer con un impreso con islas aisladas y paso de CI he realizado muchos pcb de esa forma es rápido y funciona muy bién


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Circuito amplificador modo Puente 19W con LA4440 - EnigmaTeam v5.0


Cuando leí _*"Enigma Team"*_ me acorde de nuestra benemérita amiga "Enigma", dios la tenga en la gloria _*¡ Y NO la deje salir !*_

_**_​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando leí _*"Enigma Team"*_ me acorde de nuestra benemérita amiga "Enigma", dios la tenga en la gloria _*¡ Y NO la deje salir !
> *_


Que le pasó??? Palmó???


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que le pasó??? Palmó???


Se le dieron vacaciones _*¡ Permanentes !*_

Eventualmente veo publicaciones de la "Sujeta" en otros foros_* *_


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Circuito amplificador modo Puente 19W con LA4440 - EnigmaTeam v5.0



Hola buenas noches ,si no  es mucho pedir, ando lento en el diseño del circuito con el programa  multisim.
alguien tendra el diseño para pcb anbas caras en pdf.
la4440 modo puente un solo integrado.
2 x la4440  modo puente  stereo.
gracias


----------



## celtronics2011 (May 16, 2019)

aporte amplificador de 20w LA4440 C/microfono.
Hola buenas tardes espero este bien la publicacion y no crear span ya me da miedo crear temas e inclunplir las reglas.
Quiero compartir  este kit que compre por mi zona por donde vivo , lo arme y estoy  mas que sastifecho.
espero  ayudar  a algunos que desean armar el amplificador de 20w LA4440 C/microfono.
NOTA: lo arme y suena muy bien, no tiene nada de ruido molestos, esta muy bien  armado  en cuanto mi pobre criterio.
saludos


----------

